# Easiest way to remove aquarium black trim



## Derek Benson

Hey guys,

I have removed the black trim from a couple tanks, and it's a complete pain in the ass. Has anyone found any easier ways to remove it? Maybe cutting some sections so the silicone is easier to cut? I have some 40 breeders that will need it removed and am not looking forward to doing it. Thanks in advance


----------



## pl259

I've removed a lot of them. I scavange the glass from old tanks for glass tops and vert doors. Hopefully you're not trying to remove the trim in tact. Doable but time consuming. 

I use long utility knife blades and paint scrapers. It's mostly technique. For the utility knifes, I use the biggest snap blade type I can find. Any knife where you can extend a thin blade will work. I just run it around the edge up under the trim on both outside and in. I then just gently pull up on the trim to break the seal on the top. This works pretty well.

The other way I do it is with a thin 4" paint scraper. For the top trim I turn the tank upside down and push the scraper in, breaking the silicone seal, till it bottoms out on the trim. I then repeatedly walk the blade down the rim. Again, both on the inside and out.

Sorry I don't have any magic way to do it easier. On some of the trims you can take it off in pieces by starting a break in it and then pulling it off in strips. Hard to explain in words. 

Haven't tried heat or solvents.


----------



## sounddrive

the easiest way i found was split the trim in half along the top with a dremmel and a cutting blade. then you can just lift up on the inside and outside and it pops off in 2 pieces.


----------



## Philsuma

Great Topic.

There was once a website that had a really cool, easy picture tutorial of taking off all the black plastic trim from the top and bottom of tanks.

I tried to take a paint scraper to mine but it felt like it was going to crack the glass so I stopped.

The trim / frame is there to protect the integrity of the glass tank when filled with water right? For a viv, it would be just as stong without the plastic trim?

I think, asthetically, the tanks looks so much better clean, without the black plastic....I dig it.


----------



## clwatkins10

I did it here:
CL's ADA 30-C & Rimless 10G
Here is a good link:
http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf


----------



## Nick_

Philsuma said:


> The trim / frame is there to protect the integrity of the glass tank when filled with water right? For a viv, it would be just as stong without the plastic trim?


 No trim makes the tanks very susceptable to lateral forces...ie pushing the tanks side near the top. The 10g's arent to risky, but anything 20 gallons or more tend to weaken considerably. They sell corner braces at most hardware stores that would give alot more integrity and still keep the tank looking cleaner than having the rim.


----------



## Philsuma

clwatkins10 said:


> I did it here:
> CL's ADA 30-C & Rimless 10G
> Here is a good link:
> http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf


 
Awesome....thanks!...I love the clean Euro-look to the rimless tank.

Nicholas: You are right about the size...I would only try this on say...20 gallon tanks or less even without h20...

But rimless tanks with all glass inserts, clear hinges and minimal screening are what I am shooting for!


----------



## Derek Benson

Great links, I had seen the one with the guy in it before when my buddy was in to planted tanks, but had forgotten where to find it.

I am taking the top rims off of my 40 breeder verts so I can go ahead and make some euro style fronts like Darryl's write up. Of course a lot less "fancy"...


----------



## jdart16

I like the suggestion at the end of clays planted tank thread to put some poison dart frogs in the paludarium

Goes on to say theat they would love the moss cushion at the bottom of the water section...4 inches of water

Sorry to get off topic had to say something though

Justin


----------



## clwatkins10

jdart16 said:


> I like the suggestion at the end of clays planted tank thread to put some poison dart frogs in the paludarium
> 
> Goes on to say theat they would love the moss cushion at the bottom of the water section...4 inches of water
> 
> Sorry to get off topic had to say something though
> 
> Justin


don't worry about it, I'm not putting darts in there


----------



## Derek Benson

I think I may try the dremel idea as well, that seems like it should work if you make a line on top of the black trim because the glass is not sitting against it, but a lower so it would give some leeway. Then just cut the sides with a knife.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

Derek Benson said:


> I think I may try the dremel idea as well, that seems like it should work if you make a line on top of the black trim because the glass is not sitting against it, but a lower so it would give some leeway. Then just cut the sides with a knife.


How did that work out for you?
I wanna make a nice viv myself and Petco is having their sale and I wanna get a 20 gallon high and it' just about a half inch too long for what I want.
I got quoted over $50 for the glass I want so I'm just wanting to get a 20 high for $20 then pull it apart and chop it and put it back together.


----------

